

An Ingenious Home Built to Battle Tornadoes - vellum
http://www.theatlanticcities.com/housing/2013/10/ingenius-home-built-battle-tornadoes/7105/

======
waster
Interesting article. I've seen houses demolished by hurricanes in the
Caribbean; I bet this could be adapted for that use, as well.

